# How Much to Feed Nigerian Dwarf in Milk



## margeaux (May 13, 2017)

Hi everyone! I just got my first ND doe in milk with her doeling a few weeks ago. The previous owner told me to mix one part textured feed (17/18%) with one part alfalfa pellets. She also said to add in BOSS but I wasn't sure the correct ratio. 

She's about 50 lbs and has a lot of varied woodland forage. I have her on a grass and clover hay as well. Can someone tell me how much textured feed, alfalfa pellets, and BOSS to give daily?

I've read a lot of things warning against too much grain. But I'm wondering how much is too much? If she seems like she could put on a little weight and I want to boost milk production, what is a safe upper limit for grain?

Thanks!


----------



## Latestarter (May 13, 2017)

Though the breeder told you what mix to give, she didn't give you any sort of amount? Are you milking her? I'd start out with ~2-3cups twice a day, then increase or decrease slowly to achieve the best body shape. JMHO. @OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @Green Acres Farm @animalmom <--all Nigie owners... There are many others.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 13, 2017)

I would ask the breeder how much she was getting .... 
Are you milking the doe or is the doe just on mom?
How fresh is the doe? 
She may need to be dewormed as well... between kidding and milking and the move all these contribute to parasitic bloom.


----------



## margeaux (May 14, 2017)

Thanks for the answers. The previous owner said to give her a scoop of the 'standard' scoops that they sell at tsc, up to the handle. I think she meant up to the 1 qt line. That's with the mix of grain and alfalfa pellets. Plus she would get some with the herd in the morning but probably no way to know how much, it was a big herd. 

So she was likely getting a little over 2 cups of each once a day. I've been trying to give her that much but she gives me some trouble with milking so I add in some extra on some days. But it would be nice on both of us if I could give her more than that daily because it would help her deal with the milk stand better. 

So would it be a good idea to increase that slowly? How many (much?) BOSS daily?

I'm milking her and she has one doeling on her. I don't seperate them at all yet because it's been very cold and I only have the two of them so I don't want to leave them without anyone to keep them warm. The doeling is about 5 weeks. 

When I got her I had the vet run a fecal and they told me she had hookworm so I treated with ivermectin. The previous owner also dewormed her after kidding.

I also bought a microscope because I think it would be interesting to do my own fecal exams. For now I'm just planning on trying to see what I can find and still having the vet run them when needed until I feel confident in my 'diagnosis' abilities.  So I think I'll have the vet run another one 3 weeks from the date I gave the ivermectin. Is that a good idea or unnecessary?

When I tried my own fecal, I did see maybe 12 eggs on the slide that could have been hookworm eggs (or haver pole?) so I'm wondering if the Ivermectin worked. Or maybe that amount is acceptable? I'm not confident in this yet, I have to read more and look at more pictures of eggs when I have time. 


Thanks again!


----------



## Latestarter (May 14, 2017)

IMHO, you are your goat's keeper... If you feel she's not doing as well as you'd like and believe a little more food would help, then give her a little more food. Just increase the amounts gradually. As for the BOSS, add a handful into one grain/pellet/cube/ feeding mix each day. Or a handful as a treat in the afternoon or when you visit with them. Use it as a training tool to get them to come to you when you want them to. 

4 cups of grain/feed per day for a doe in milk is not enough IMHO. Especially if you are milking her in addition to her feeding her kid. I would do about twice that amount. Like 3-4 cups twice a day.

A follow up fecal is always a good idea to find out if your application worked or not. From what I've read, vets who aren't familiar with goats often under prescribe on the dosage because goats have a much higher metabolism. Even better that you do your own fecal analysis and then back up your findings with those of the vet to make sure you are in fact finding what's there.


----------



## margeaux (May 15, 2017)

I think I will increase her feed gradually and give her extra alfalfa pellets during the day. She tends to fish around the alfalfa for the grain whe in milking so often times she doesn't eat her alfalfa. 

The vet seems to be fairly knowledgable about goats. She gave me doseage recommendations that fit with information I've read online about goats and also the previous owners recommendations. So I feel confident I gave her the right amount of dewormed. But I will do a follow up fecal just in case!

Latestarter, do you mean 3-4 cups twice a day for a full size goat or Nigerian? And do you mean that much of a 1/2 and 1/2 alfalfa and grain mix, or of just straight grain? Thanks!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 15, 2017)

How much is the doe milking?


----------



## margeaux (May 15, 2017)

I get a little over a cup on a good day, most of it from the morning milking. That's if I get to her before the baby does in the morning. On a bad day it might be a quarter cup. I milk twice a day, hoping to keep production up. 

I'm hesitant to separate mom and baby because I only have the two and its cold at night still. I was going to try taping her teats at night so they can still be together but baby can't nurse. Hope it works!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 15, 2017)

It could be this is a food hog.

The amount you are getting and that she has a single IMO doesn't really warrant extra. 
Some Nigies eat and eat and eat but don't put milk in the pail... they just get fat.

I would not mix the pellets. Some goats are persnickety. Give 2-3 cups of straight feed in the am leave out the alfalfa pellets.... 2 in the pm  and see how she does.


----------



## margeaux (May 15, 2017)

The thing is I can tell she has more milk to give that I'm not able to get out of her. I had to get a Henry milker hand pump milker to use on her because that's what she was used to and she wouldn't put up with me milking by hand for long. I feel like the milker only gets like half and then I try to milk by hand as long as she'll let me. I might try getting some hobbles. I think she's getting more used to being milked by hand but she'll kick over the pail so I have to milk one side at a time so I can protect the milk from getting stepped in.

So I think she's making more milk, I'm just not getting it. Maybe she's trying to hold it back for the baby?

At least right now she's definitely not fat but I'm gonna keep an eye out for her gaining too much. But maybe I'll give her the grain by itself during milking, like you suggested Southern by choice, and BOSS as a treat like Latestarter suggested. And maybe alfalfa pellets during the day. She doesn't seem to think the alfalfa is anything to get excited about so she'll probably still be hungry for grain if she has access to alfalfa more during the day.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 15, 2017)

I have Nigerians Dwarfs and we milk test ours.  In my opnion  2 cups of feed and 2 cups of alfalfa pellets is not out of line along with free choice hay.
I don't give any BOSS, never have.  I've never seen the point if you are giving a balanced feed.
Why don't you post a picture of her.
Not unusual for some does to lose some condition when in milk. Some does are not "easy" keepers in that regard.  I've got a couple that require extra when in milk.
 If you don't like the way she looks then increase her feed gradually.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 15, 2017)

We use an Udderly EZ hand milker.
We have to strip ours out to get the last milk too.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 15, 2017)

Agree with @OneFineAcre 
We never use BOSS.  
She probably is holding back, most that are dam raising do-  can't blame them! 

If she needs more that is ok... but keep in mind Nigerians LOVE food. 
I think the dairy goat feed is a better choice because it is balance and giving overall nutrition.
I like alfalfa hay over alfalfa pellets.


----------



## margeaux (May 15, 2017)

I'll try to get some pics a bit later to post. She wouldn't stand still before when I was trying to take her picture. She always think I must have food in my phone!

I already bought a 50 lb bag of BOSS so I'll give it to her by the handful as treats maybe. I'd like to take her on walks in our woods so maybe it'll help me train her to follow. 

She's on a dairy mix. And I'd prefer alfalfa hay for sure but I haven't found an affordable place to buy it yet. Hopefully I'll find one!

Thanks!


----------



## MikeLM (May 15, 2017)

I give my Nigerian Does in milk 3 cups of goat chow twice a day. I feed Alfalfa mixed hay, so I don't do the pellets. Like others said the BOSS is more of a treat, there might be some non milk related benefits too it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 15, 2017)

I prefer alfalfa hay too, but it is cost prohibitive.
We feed grass hay and supplement with the pellets.


----------



## MikeLM (May 15, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> I prefer alfalfa hay too, but it is cost prohibitive.
> We feed grass hay and supplement with the pellets.



I've done that when I've bought the wrong load. I'm fortunate in that there is a hay auction every Wednesday 7 miles up the road.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 15, 2017)

MikeLM said:


> I give my Nigerian Does in milk 3 cups of goat chow twice a day. I feed Alfalfa mixed hay, so I don't do the pellets. Like others said the BOSS is more of a treat, there might be some non milk related benefits too it.



Mine don't get 6 cups of feed I don't think
We feed in mass so I can't say for sure how' much exactly
And then the milkers get more on the stand, but we dam wise so......
We have 22 adult does
2 are dry seniors and there are 8 yearlings so that means there are 12 in milk
We mix 9 quarts of a local mix feed
3 quarts of alfalfa pellets and 3 quarts of dry shredded beet pulp

THey get that twice per day
And they are still 20 babies eating some too varying amounts

I had 8 does get milk stars last year on 305 milk test and all are in good condition. We show and appraise our goats


----------



## Southern by choice (May 15, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Mine don't get 6 cups of feed I don't think
> We feed in mass so I can't say for sure how' much exactly
> And then the milkers get more on the stand, but we dam wise so......
> We have 22 adult does
> ...



Use to make me nuts when we woulld get a goat and ask how much feed they got and the people would say I don't know we just give them what they want on the stand... or we pour it in the trough.

LOL  it is the same for us... I keep saying we should measure and get an idea but with does to milk and lots of babies and bred does... too many to keep track of to do individual. They eat, look good, give milk so IDK. 

Much of the time the straight alfalfa doesn't look good so we try to get a mix. If that is no good we just get orchard. Feed goat feed and offer beet pulp. We have alfalfa pellets.Sometimes they want them sometimes not. Divas the whole lot of 'em.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 15, 2017)

@MikeLM
Let's see some pics of your  girls ?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 15, 2017)

I agree with what has been said. 

Every goat is different. Some goats need more feed, others less. There is no "one size fits all". If your girl has a good BCS keep doing what you're doing. If she's fat, decrease the feed, if she's skinny you need to increase  Pics would be great. You can take pics while she's on the stand if you'd like.  Sounds like you are at a good starting point!


----------



## MikeLM (May 16, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Mine don't get 6 cups of feed I don't think
> We feed in mass so I can't say for sure how' much exactly
> And then the milkers get more on the stand, but we dam wise so......
> We have 22 adult does
> ...



So you feed dry does grains also? Only does in milk get grains here, and fed on Milk stand. Of course they start getting grains before they freshen.


----------



## MikeLM (May 16, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> @MikeLM
> Let's see some pics of your  girls ?



Sure I can dig up some pics or take new.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 16, 2017)

MikeLM said:


> So you feed dry does grains also? Only does in milk get grains here, and fed on Milk stand. Of course they start getting grains before they freshen.



My dry does and bucks get some feed.  The bucks get a mix too, but the ratio is higher in alfalfa pellets and beet pulp.


----------



## margeaux (May 16, 2017)

I finally got some pictures. I'm a beginner so I don't know what I'm doing haha but based on what I've read she seems in pretty good condition but maybe a bit skinny. Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 16, 2017)

margeaux said:


> I finally got some pictures. I'm a beginner so I don't know what I'm doing haha but based on what I've read she seems in pretty good condition but maybe a bit skinny. Thanks for your opinions!



She looks nicely conditioned to me.
Dairy goats are supposed to be "angular". 
You should be able to see her hips about like you can see hers.
You can feed her a little more, but I think she looks fine.  In fact I would say a little bit better than fine.


----------



## Latestarter (May 16, 2017)

Not an expert by any stretch of imagination, but believe I know good looks when I see them. She looks great to me!


----------



## margeaux (May 16, 2017)

Thanks! I think she's beautiful myself . 

Kind of another topic but I taped her teats today and it went well and stayed on so far. Is it ok to tape her during the daytime or for the doelings development should she have milk all day and I would tape her at night?

The doeling is around 5 weeks.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 16, 2017)

She is a very pretty doe! 
You can do it either way, whatever is more convenient for you.


----------



## MikeLM (May 16, 2017)

margeaux said:


> I finally got some pictures. I'm a beginner so I don't know what I'm doing haha but based on what I've read she seems in pretty good condition but maybe a bit skinny. Thanks for your opinions!



I agree with the others, she looks pretty darn good!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (May 26, 2017)

She looks good to me too. She will continue to gain back condition and fill out again as she recovers from the pregnancy and eventually weans her kid, but I would be really happy with her condition at this point. 

It seems that feeding is always in a state of adjustment around here. These goats look like they need more for better coat quality and could add some weight, these kids need a little less as I accidentally mistook them for sausages this morning..... you know things like that! (Actually it was only the mini nubian that was super fat!!! But boy was she! Once her brother went home and she got all the milk for herself, she didn't waste any of it! )


----------

